# BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it?



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone use the above trans fluid? Currently have AMSOIL 75w-90 synth in my O2M and shifting is now super notchy and worse in the cold than the OEM was.
http://www.bgprod.com/products/driveline.html
The only issue I see is that it's a little lighter weight; 75w-80. It is API GL-4.
Thanks for reading..


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 4:22 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

Im in the same boat as you Lew, I was looking at that too, plus I was looking into Motul Gear 300 gear oil.
I wish I could find some Lubro Molly gear oil that's GL-4


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*

Take a look at this site too http://catalog.etyparts.com/ep...OMOLY


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*

Amsoil Severe Gear 75w90 - the stuff is magic. The Getrag box in my Focus loves it - especially on real cold mornings. That gearbox is known for being real stiff when cold. I switched out the fluid in my friend's cooper s, and she loves it now - "It's so much easier to shift in the morning" is what she said. I'm currently running Lucas 75w90 with nice results in my 02A, but it hasn't been cold enough yet to really test it.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (97vr6blu)*

Guys,
I appreciate the posts, but lets stay on topic....








Also, AMSOIL servere gear is GL-5 which is not recommended for our transmissions. I have spoken to AMSOIL tech support about Severe Gear, and they do not recommend it since our trans take GL-4. 
Soooo, anyone use BG Synchro Shift II?


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

gl-5 is just a higher duty rating than gl-4, it's not going to break your transaxle, just protect it better under hard operation. I would like to know the technical reasons that Amsoil tech support suggested not to use it. In many track days in several locations, we (SVT Focus track junkies) tested several different gear lubes with the hopes of finding the one that lengthened the life of our precious Getrag 6speeds. (Brutally expensive to replace, and have fun trying to find someone willing to crack the case open for a rebuild) After sending samples to Blackstone, we found the Amsoil severe gear worked the best (less ferrous & non-ferrous metal counts than what was measured using the BG product). The guys that were running the BG really liked it though - smooth shifting, great cold-weather operation, capability of reducing or eliminating grinding and transaxle noise. I just tend to go with what's going to protect better over time. I know the DSM guys swear by it, and I don't see how their transaxles are that much different than ours.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (97vr6blu)*

Now THAT's great info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GL-5 supposedly is not good for yellow metals aka brass which is what O2M synchros are made of (not sure if all VW trans use brass synchros or not). So I went with their GL-4 Synth. 
Yes, DSM and Subaru users really like BG Synchro Shift. The 75w 80 weight\viscosity was what was making me wonder if it would be alright, but it sounds like it would be alright.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:22 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

So you're going with BG?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_So you're going with BG?

Probably...I already have 3 quarts of it...










_Modified by Lew_Dog at 9:09 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

Let me know how you like it, I need some gear oil too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*

Yo Lew, this is what Im thinking to order for my tranny, including the additive from Lubro Molly http://www.blauparts.com/products.asp?cat=477


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Yo Lew, this is what Im thinking to order for my tranny, including the additive from Lubro Molly http://www.blauparts.com/products.asp?cat=477

HMMMM....Not a bad idea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
HMMMM....Not a bad idea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I've been eyeballing that for a while now, Im also thinking to get their engine oil...heir gear oil is little excpensive, but it might be worth it...I might give them a call to confirm I can use it on my tranny.


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Probably...I already have 3 quarts of it...









_Modified by Lew_Dog at 9:09 AM 11-27-2008_

I'd like to know as well how the BG works out for you. The weather can get very cold here during the winter(as low as -20c) and not I'm satisfy with the Amsoil I have it now...


----------



## Andromeda451 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

Mr. Dog,
I use BG SyncroII in my Jetta GLi16V (92) and Fox GLs (88) 150K miles on the Gli and just under 400K miles on the Fox. Trannies both shift better than new, I switched to BG SyncroII because of cold NJ winters and serious notchiness.
Good Luck.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Andromeda451)*

Thanks for the reply. I have yet to switch out the fluid. Been busy with work and the car hasn't been driven for a while. Will hopefully get it done soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

I was gonna ask you if you did it, let us know how you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (Lew_Dog)*

I would use Lubro-moly or Motul any day over Amsoil.
I would not use the moly additive IMO. No additives are needed in oil nor gear oil. 
If you decide to do it anyway, use only half the bottle.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_I would use Lubro-moly or Motul any day over Amsoil.
I would not use the moly additive IMO. No additives are needed in oil nor gear oil. 
If you decide to do it anyway, use only half the bottle. 


All of the Lubro-Molly gear oil seems to be GL-5, do you know if they sell GL-4?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: BG Synchro Shift II - Anyone use it? (rajvosa71000)*

Hey All,
Sorry, but I don't think I'm going to be changing out my gear oil at this time. So if anyone is interested in this stuff, I'll sell it cheap..


----------

